# And soooo it begins!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I've been putting off doing my rocket launchers fer mine and Logan's Malibu's fer a few weeks....Well I went to Lowes today and bought my materials (I thought). I outlined everything in the store and got everything....WRONG. I gotta go back and get 5 more elbows. Someone put a 1 inch in the 1 1/4 inch box and that was the 1st 1 I dyed!!!! 

I started by cleaning off all the ink off the PVC with MEK. I then took a baby food jar and mixed MEK w/the petroleum dye I got off Ebay. Out of all the pieces, only 1 is a bit darker then the others...no biggie. Mine will have 2 outside rod holders and 3 middle uns. Logan only wants 2 on the inside and 2 on the outside. I'm gonna put mine together 1st to see if he wants to change his mind. I used a paint brush to put a couple coats of the dye on and it looks purty good. The longer pieces of PVC have almost a grainy look like wood but it's OK. It is definitely not the bright yeller our yaks are but looks better then white or painted PVC that'll flake after a bit! I'll post more pics as we go fer the next few days!

The bottle on the MEK is the petroleum dye I got off EBAY. A few drops go a long way, I should have just dumped half the bottle in the MEK quart and be done w/ it but I just put a few drops every time I fill up the baby food jar. This is the dye : http://makezine.com/projects/make-30...olor-you-like/

All in all it is great to do and not real hard!!!

































I'll post more completed pics after a few days!!!


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

Looks like you got it under control now!
Just like every time if have ever done a project, back to the store I go!
Can't wait to see how it turns out. We will have to get on the water in the yaks when you are ready.
Joe


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

All those chemicals - cops gonna think your cooking meth! Lol!!
I was gonna do the same thing but have decided against anything sticking up higher than 6". I seem to find every low hanging limb in the river and I'm gonna end up breaking something if it sticks up

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm only carrying 8 or 9 rods with me when I go out. I have rod holders for all of them. I may cut back to six, but worry if I will still have enough choices, just in case I get into the fish one of these times!


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Looks good, can't wait to see the finished product!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey man that would look good on my p.a.! HINT HINT lol j/k

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

jmunoz said:


> Hey man that would look good on my p.a.! HINT HINT lol j/k
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


I work purty cheap..... Hard ta believe that tiny bottle was about 20 bucks w/S&H.....:001_huh: Liquid GOLD


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Lookin good Jason! Can't wait to see the finished product. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

OK....I'm done w/ mine! I give it a 6 outta 10:001_huh: I learned a few things going along and will do Logan's a little bit better. Still even if I get Logan's perfect an 8 outta 10 is all I would think. My vertical launchers are angled a tad forward due to gluing the section before tweaking!!! Not really a huge deal and won't be too visible but I know it's there!!!:shifty: It's height is good enough to get access to the back and I at least checked angles of the outer rod holders to make sure I can reach them. Logan's will have to be a little more forward fer him to reach em. The front pic makes it look a little lopsided but I'm kinda lopsided. Now I gotta add leashes fer the rods and what not. Thought about screwing in some kinda pole light to the launcher, but ain't figured out what kind I wanna do yet. Maybe even find some kinda mesh type bag to hang off the launcher??? I don't know...I'll just keep watching yaks to see what kinda stuff I like.:thumbup:


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Lookin good boss man! Wish my side launcher were as vertical as yours. Mine are leaned forward a little more than I like. Debating on taking a heat gun to them and resetting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, Logan sat in mine and had to STRETCH to get a pole out of it. He wanted me to cut the holder but I think it's the perfect size, so I'll put his together (w/out glue) then let him go through the motions!!!


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

I went through the motions and thought it was good... Then i hit the water and started paddling. Wasn't long before I was beating the shit outta my reel. If he leans it forward at all make sure to put a rod in the holder and go through his normal strokes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

BigRed38 said:


> \If he leans it forward at all make sure to put a rod in the holder and go through his normal strokes.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahhhh didn't even think about that!!!:001_huh: I guess I'll do that too! Thanks fer another perspective!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

That's what we're here for!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok...Here is Logans. I was smart this time and didn't glue everything down until Logan gets home to do adjustments as needed. The side holders were still too far up fer Logan like they were on mine so I lowered em about 2 inches from the rod holder itself. We'll see ifin it interferes w/ his paddling.... I actually like the looks of his way better then mine!!!


----------



## Solo_gig (Mar 26, 2014)

This is what I started out with. It worked great but standing on my tarpon 16i was not going to happen.







. 


So I added a few added improvements. I didn't glue any joints and made all attachments removable by adding a couple panhead screws. You can easily make removable t's by cutting the back of the t.









I also added swing down outriggers that strap to the upright on the leaning post.


















The pontoons are still in test and tune stage. I bent the top radius of the leaning post with a heat gun and 5gal bucket for the form. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Solo_gig said:


> I bent the top radius of the leaning post with a heat gun and 5gal bucket for the form.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that sounds like a 2 beer job at least to me. I was wondering how you did it so glad you said


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's some ingenuity Solo! Like the curved piece. With all that behind ya, can you still get to a cooler or gear easily? Not too worried bout pontoons on mine, with it 32 inches wide, she's purty dern stable....


----------



## Solo_gig (Mar 26, 2014)

Jason said:


> That's some ingenuity Solo! Like the curved piece. With all that behind ya, can you still get to a cooler or gear easily? Not too worried bout pontoons on mine, with it 32 inches wide, she's purty dern stable....




I take an old flip top igloo and strap it down behind the seat. It has the lock button on top so I don't even have to turn around to access. I don't use the storage under except on a overnight trip. For my tackle a backpack hanging above the cooler stretched between the rocket launchers. I make dolphin and tuna rigs for a couple of offshore boats I work on so I have lanyards made of 300lb fluorocarbon for everything that will go to the bottom of the drink. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solo_gig (Mar 26, 2014)

This is my first rod holder with dry storage. I still use it on overnight trips to the west end of Dauphin island. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Logan got home and before the rain started he dry ran it...Had to do a little minor adjustment of the outer holders but it's all good now and can be glued down tomorrow! Yeah, I gotta do more leashes now too....Then we gotta get some good weather to try em out!!!


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

You making the leashes outta weedeater wire?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

BigRed38 said:


> You making the leashes outta weedeater wire?


I tried that and didn't like the outcome, not sure ifin I didn't use weedeater line big enough. I got these clips from Lowes and just used some paracord. I'm gonna buy a better leash from Randy just fer the paddles though! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

i seen a video where a guy made leashes out of old coil house phone cord from the dollar store................just a thought for ya ima give it a shot soon n see how i like em


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

SaltWaterBuck said:


> i seen a video where a guy made leashes out of old coil house phone cord from the dollar store................just a thought for ya ima give it a shot soon n see how i like em


That's a purty good Idea....you could probably use 1 cord and get 2 leashes!:thumbsup: I watched a DIY on yak stuff and a guy made a anchor trolley with cat cable fer the lines.....Youtube is full of good stuff and laughable stuff!!!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Here's mine.Pretty much did the same as you Jason. Yours looks good

Scott


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Hahaha Scott, you have one more then me!!!!! Back to building another un!!! hahahaha Looks good!!!!


----------



## Solo_gig (Mar 26, 2014)

SaltWaterBuck said:


> i seen a video where a guy made leashes out of old coil house phone cord from the dollar store................just a thought for ya ima give it a shot soon n see how i like em




I added a lil twist to the ones I've been making. I wrapped the fluorocarbon around a broomstick handle and heated it with a heat gun. You can buy the line and terminal tackle to make 20 lanyards 5' long for about $30. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Solo_gig said:


> I added a lil twist to the ones I've been making. I wrapped the fluorocarbon around a broomstick handle and heated it with a heat gun. You can buy the line and terminal tackle to make 20 lanyards 5' long for about $30.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did the same concept, except with weedeater wire. Worked flawlessly when i rolled last week lol.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

I need to build me some. My only thought is if a big fish hammers it you may have a hard time getting the rod out.


----------

